# Ayuda con monitor Samsung SynchMaster 17GLsi



## Marcelo (Sep 24, 2005)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un problema en mi monitor que pareciera ser el flyback, pero no estoy seguro y antes de abrirlo quisiera hacer la consulta a ver si los expertos en video pueden darme una guía.

El monitor se ve perfecto, pero esporádicamente la imagen tiembla y el monitor se apaga completamente reduciendo la imagen hacia el centro, al cabo de un segundo o menos el video regresa. Al regresar, la imagen se muestra con el síntoma inverso es decir,  temblando desde el centro hasta volver a mostrar la imagen estable completa y sin variación de color.

Revisé el cable y no encontré ninguna señal que mostrara una conducción errática al torsionar el cable o al tratar de mover los pines.

Agradezco las sugerencias que me puedan dar.

Gracias,
Marcelo.


----------



## caliche (Sep 25, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, mi monitor samsung tenia un problema similar, además de que cuando se utilizaba por mucho tiempo la imagen empezaba a verse borrosa. Como yo poco se sobre monitores, lo mande a reparar y me dijeron que el problema estaba en el flyback, y que por eso lo tuvieron que reemplazar. El caso es que hasta el día de hoy el monitor no ha vuelto a molestar.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 25, 2005)

Caliche, gracias por tu respuesta.

La verdad es que por el síntoma pareciera ser eso, un problema de estabilización de carga debido al yugo, pero tenía la esperanza de que alguien me dijera que pudiera ser algún condensador dado que el costo del flyback a veces no justifica la reparación (por lo menos en mi país). El flyback tiene un condensador embuido, incluido en su carcaza que a veces es lo que se daña. En muchas ocasiones se le hace una "operación" para anularlo y poder utilizarlo por un poco más de tiempo.
Bueno, tendré que chequearlo al fin y al cabo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## complice_vm (Oct 31, 2005)

Marcelo proba empesando por cambiar el Condensador de la fuente que debe ser de 220uf x400v aproximadamente, antes de cambiar flyback 
Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Gracias por la respuesta, complice_vm

Yo ya había hechado a un lado el monitor, pero voy a hacer lo que dices pues el flyback no pensé ni cambiarlo pues me sale más barato comprarme otro monitor similar nuevo. 

Gracias por el dato, voy a cambiarlo y les digo a ver que pasó.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## runquex (Oct 31, 2005)

Amigo yo no conozco mucho acerca de monitores, pero deberías chequear primero la salida horizontal y el driver horizontal, ya que estos se encargan de suministrar la energía al flyback, me imagino que si están defectuosas al calentarse haran que falle el flyback, lo otro que si no es un monitor nuevo, revises si tienes soldaduras frias (aros en las soldaduras) ya que esto a veces tambien puede pasar, x lo menos me paso a mi con un aoc, pero a nivel de colores. 

salu2.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Gracias runquex, ahora me salió de nuevo el gusanillo de revisarlo. 
El monitor es viejo. Voy a chequear también lo que dices.

Muchas Gracias,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Gracias por las sugerencia. Resultó ser los condensadores de la fuente . También cambié otro más pequeños que se veían algo infladitos, pero poco. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Marcelo.


----------



## dgalvezc (Dic 11, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Tengo un problema en mi monitor que pareciera ser el flyback, pero no estoy seguro y antes de abrirlo quisiera hacer la consulta a ver si los expertos en video pueden darme una guía.
> 
> ...


----------

